# То ли ты еще у меня запоешь



## Wasmachien

Здрасте всем,

Я хотел бы узнать значение следующей фразы: 

"-Это плохая загадка, сфинкс. Это загадка с поросячьим контекстом. Я не буду разгадывать эту плохую загадку.
-Ах, не будешь! Ну, ну! *То ли ты еще у меня запоешь*!"

(Отрывок из «Москва - Петушки» Венедикта Ерофеева).

Как Вы бы перевели это на английский язык? Спасибо большое.


----------



## LilianaB

_You will get it, _ will be close but not exactly the same.   _You will see_?


----------



## dipish

"Oh you just wait!" (as a threat)


----------



## Explorer41

Фраза, выделенная полужирным, -- риторический вопрос: она означает "ты у меня ещё не то запоёшь" (это выражение тоже используется и в тех же самых обстоятельствах). В свою очередь, последней фразой говорящий обещает, предсказывает собеседнику, что собеседник в будущем будет говорить по-другому, нежели говорит сейчас (вероятно, после каких-то насильственных действий, совершённых говорящим в отношении собеседника, либо просто в результате стечения обстоятельств - скорее всего, неблагоприятного для собеседника). Таким образом, получается угроза: "сейчас ты говоришь так, но вот погоди, случится что-нибудь, и ты заговоришь по-другому".

Употребление глагола "запоёшь" вместо "заговоришь" -- это что-то вроде издёвки или насмешки. Ещё говорят: "ты у меня другие песни петь будешь!"

В целом, вся фраза скорее насмешлива, чем уничижительна -- в ней не выражено ни ненависти, ни чрезмерной гордости.


----------



## JULLIA

То ли еще будет,ой-ей.ей.


----------



## JONO.

Is this phrase common? I still did not get it. Can someone explain it to me in English, please?


----------



## Maroseika

JONO. said:


> Is this phrase common? I still did not get it. Can someone explain it to me in English, please?



It is very common, though a bit obsolete/bookish.
As already said, in this case петь = говорить. So in general запеть по-другому means to change one's tune, sing a different tune, i.e. to start speaking differently in new circumstances.

Помнишь, как он хвалился, что сам сделает всю работу? Теперь он по-другому запел - просит помочь.

Тебе пока еще сильный противник не попадался. Посмотрим, как ты запоешь, когда встретишь Майка Тайсона.

There is a variant without по-другому:
Ты у меня запоёшь! — I'll make it hot for you!; I'll make life miserable for you!


----------



## Albertovna

Maroseika said:


> though a bit obsolete/bookish


I do not think so. Your source, please? This phrase most probably belongs to the conversational style (informal Russian).


----------



## Maroseika

Albertovna said:


> I do not think so. Your source, please? This phrase most probably belongs to the conversational style (informal Russian).



No certificate, sorry. Just my own experience. 
By the way, have you ever used it yourself in real speech? Me - not, and even never heard, only read.


----------



## Albertovna

Maroseika said:


> have you ever used it yourself in real speech?


I have not, but I can imagine myself saying this. I only need the corresponding circumstances.
*
Wasmachien*, by the way, do you know that therу should be *ё* here, not *e*? Запо*ё*шь (Future form of *запеть*, which is, in turn, derived from *петь*).


----------



## Maroseika

Albertovna said:


> I have not, but I can imagine myself saying this. I only need the corresponding circumstances.



For me this exactly means this expression almost is not used in real speech. We, two natives, have never used it, and even never heard (at least me) - isn't it an unmistakable sign of a bookish saying?


----------



## Albertovna

Maroseika said:


> For me this exactly means this expression almost is not used in real speech. We, two natives, have never used it, and even never heard (at least me) - isn't it an unmistakable sign of a bookish saying?


Well, this only means that the phrase has a low frequency. Sometimes a word is informal but rare. We had better turn to the Russian National Linguistic Corpus and check...


----------



## Maroseika

Agree. And this is exactly what I mean saying it's bookish. Bookish words are used in oral speech, but rarely. 
As for the National Corp., this great instrument is of no use in our case, because we need an evidence of its oral usage, not bookish, which gives no rise to doubt.
Just for example, take the word злоумышленник. We can read it almost in any newspaper, hear almost everyday on TV, but have you ever heard it from you friend? That is why this word is bookish, although quite usual and common.


----------



## JULLIA

Редкая фраза. В реальной жизни не встречается. "Я тебе покажу где раки зимуют" встречается чаще.


----------



## Albertovna

JULLIA said:


> Я тебе покажу*,* где раки зимуют


Я тебе покажу!
Я тебе покажу кузькину мать!  
(The logical stress is on *покажу* in both cases.)


----------



## JULLIA

"Твоя песенка спета"!


----------



## Albertovna

JULLIA said:


> "Твоя песенка спета"!


Это когда уже совсем человеку крышка (конец) и дело его табак . Начинали мы всё-таки немного не с того.


----------



## JULLIA

"Пой ласточка,пой"


----------



## Maroseika

JULLIA said:


> "Пой, ласточка, пой"


У этой поговорки совершенно другое значение: "Говори что хочешь, мне все равно". 
Пожалуйста, не нужна сыпать сюда без разбору все фразеологизмы про пение.


----------



## JULLIA

А вы много их знаете? Вы считаете,что "фразеологизмов про пение" много? Человек интересуется этими фразеологизмами про пение, не думаю, что он будет против того,что-бы услышать еще парочку.


----------



## Maroseika

JULLIA said:


> А вы много их знаете? Вы считаете,что "фразеологизмов про пение" много? Человек интересуется этими фразеологизмами про пение, не думаю, что он будет против того,что-бы услышать еще парочку.



Человек просил объяснить ему значение одной-единственной идиомы. Давайте не будем засорять форум.


----------



## elemika

Запеть - в переносном значении также (разговорный язык): заговорить о чем-л., повести себя иначе под влиянием обстоятельств, принуждения и т.п.; заговорить или сказать что-н. под угрозой, при наказании, при каких-н. неблагоприятных обстоятельствах 

I'll make you behave yourself / speak  in completely different way
 (something like this )



@ JULLIA: а фразеологизмов о пении  очень много (CLICK)


----------



## JULLIA

Ну я не любитель старинных  пословиц и поговорок..То, о чем тут речь не относится к этой категории.


----------



## Syline

I said once "Посмотрим, как он запоет". So it's not that bookish, at least for me


----------



## JULLIA

Syline said:


> I said once "Посмотрим, как он запоет". So it's not that bookish, at least for me


 И по мне тоже. Но лучше (по цивилизованному) сказать-Посмотрим,что он скажет,когда....
Не люблю я все эти старорусские присказки из прошлого и позапрошлых веков.


----------



## morzh

Maroseika said:


> Человек просил объяснить ему значение одной-единственной идиомы. Давайте не будем засорять форум.



I agree. No one cares about whether someone personally likes it or not. It is an idiom, it is not outdated, it is relatively widely used.
The meaning has been explain. Let's learn to do what this forum is purposed to do - answering the questions.


----------



## JULLIA

Ничего подобного,это не используется вообще. Ни широко, ни узко. Ну если только совсем узко.


----------



## morzh

Хо-хо! Знаменито! Толсто и красиво.


----------



## Syline

JULLIA said:


> Но лучше (по цивилизованному) сказать-Посмотрим,что он скажет,когда....


В том-то и дело, что это не одно и тоже. 
"Посмотрим, как он запоет" - это не просто, что он скажет, но и как себя поведет, что сделает, когда...


----------



## JULLIA

Syline said:


> В том-то и дело, что это не одно и тоже.
> "Посмотрим, как он запоет" - это не просто, что он скажет, но и как себя поведет, что сделает, когда...


Ну тогда может быть, "что он предпримет,когда..." или то,что вы сказали (Только не запоет ))


----------



## Maroseika

JULLIA said:


> Ну тогда может быть, "что он предпримет,когда..." или то,что вы сказали (Только не запоет ))



Господи, да что ж за сюр такой, Веничка себе уже все бока в гробу пообивал:

-Это плохая загадка, сфинкс. Это загадка с поросячьим контекстом. Я не буду разгадывать эту плохую загадку.
-Ах, не будешь! Ну, ну! Посмотрим, что ты еще у меня предпримешь.


----------

